# Empty resolv.conf

## hexgrid

I updated my gentoo box a while back, and somehow resolv.conf is no longer populated; I can change it to whatever I like, but at boot time it gets reset to a zero-length file.  If I stick an appropriate nameserver line in, everything works as it ought until the next boot.

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like:

```
config_eno1="dhcp"

```

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Ant P.

Your dhcp server is returning nothing and your dhcp client is configured to trust it. Fix the latter.

----------

## Gatsby

 *hexgrid wrote:*   

> I updated my gentoo box a while back, and somehow resolv.conf is no longer populated; I can change it to whatever I like, but at boot time it gets reset to a zero-length file.  If I stick an appropriate nameserver line in, everything works as it ought until the next boot.
> 
> My /etc/conf.d/net looks like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

I had the same problem some weeks ago.. using net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.1 dhcp-client. After masking it and re-emerging net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.0 all was working fine again.

Regards, Gatsby

----------

## krinn

look at /usr/share/doc/netifrc-???/net.example.bz2

# GENERIC DHCP OPTIONS

# Set generic DHCP options like so

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nogateway nosendhost"

# This tells the dhcp client to release its lease when it stops, not to

# overwrite dns, ntp and nis settings, not to set a default route and not to

# send the current hostname to the dhcp server and when it starts.

# You can use any combination of the above options - the default is not to

# use any of them.

----------

## hexgrid

 *Gatsby wrote:*   

> I had the same problem some weeks ago.. using net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.1 dhcp-client. After masking it and re-emerging net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.0 all was working fine again.

 

It does look like it's a problem specific to dhcpcd-6.9.1.  Masking it made the problem go away.  Thanks!

I was hoping I wasn't going to have to go the "nodns" route, and fortunately I don't.

----------

## Gatsby

 *hexgrid wrote:*   

>  *Gatsby wrote:*   I had the same problem some weeks ago.. using net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.1 dhcp-client. After masking it and re-emerging net-misc/dhcpcd-6.9.0 all was working fine again. 
> 
> It does look like it's a problem specific to dhcpcd-6.9.1.  Masking it made the problem go away.  Thanks!
> 
> I was hoping I wasn't going to have to go the "nodns" route, and fortunately I don't.

 

You are welcome.

Regards, Gatsby

----------

## tclover

Yes @hexgrid, a known bug of v6.9.1 because of a race condition. Fixed now in v6.9.2 -- no idea if present in the main tree. Might mark the thread as fixed then.

----------

## hexgrid

 *tclover wrote:*   

> Yes @hexgrid, a known bug of v6.9.1 because of a race condition. Fixed now in v6.9.2 -- no idea if present in the main tree. Might mark the thread as fixed then.

 

My machine pulled down dhcpcd 6.9.2 (I only masked specifically 6.9.1) and yes, it too works for me. So, problem solved! Thanks, everyone.

----------

